# ridley website 2014



## ksauers (Sep 3, 2012)

I think the website is the European version. A lot of what's on there isn't available in the states. Is there a way to find out what colors and models are available here?


----------



## seppo17 (Dec 7, 2008)

From the website it looks like they dropped the excalibur, added the alum fenix, and updated some of the paint schemes.

I don't know if your lbs dealer would have any more info on the 2014 models yet or not. But that would maybe be the next place to try.


----------



## ksauers (Sep 3, 2012)

That's kind of the point. My lbs looked at the site and he said we don't get the alum fenix or any of the colors they show for the carbon fenix. He said only one color for US fenix and it sucks. i'm just hoping he's wrong.


----------



## seppo17 (Dec 7, 2008)

They just put them up on the website not too long ago. I may be mistaken but ridley distributes to the us via QBP. So if QBP hasn't added the 2014's yet, then yeah your LBS can't order any yet. 

Personally, I was kind of hoping Competitve cyclist would put the 2013's fenix on sale once the 2014's show up. But I may end up with a '14 felt ar or '14 cervelo r3.


----------

